# Anybody watch the Grey's Anatomy Finale last night???



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know how to do the spoiler blackout so I won't spill the beans about what happened but...Wasn't that the saddest ending.  I'm not a crier but I cried my eyes out!  I hope next year they get a few new characters that bring back some of the excitement of this episode and past seasons.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I was sobbing!  I went to bed and read some of Two for the Dough just to get some laughs.  I woke up thinking about Grey, too.  Good grief!

Kathy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Bawled like a baby!!  I've yet to miss an episode of Grey's.  The show is amazing.  All the odd medical stuff that happens (and seems far fetcfhed) is all true.  I watched a show a bit ago that said everything has happened at least once somewhere in the world, medically.  

Which male do you think is hottest?  I thought Denny.  I think that is why they kept bringing him back because of the female fan base.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Weeping. Love all the hunks. Christine is my favorite character.

Recorded it on the DVR 'cause I knew I'd want to watch it again. Maybe will tonight. Was delighted to see an actor from my other favorite show, Friday Night Lights, playing the Army amputee.



Spoiler



How many knew that the bus guy was George?



(To do spoiler text, when typing your post, look at the row of icons above the smileys, starts with *B* _I_ U S. Fourth from the end is an icon that says SP, with the P in white against a black background. You can either highlight the text you want to spoiler block, and click the icon, or click the icon and type between the tags. Your text will look like this when you type it:

```
[spoiler]this is text with spoiler block applied[/spoiler]
```
 and like this when posted:


Spoiler



this is text with spoiler block applied


.)

Try it!

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Bailey is my favorite....


Spoiler



so glad she's leaving that ungrateful husband of hers


In the pretty boy category...my vote goes to McDreamy.
Thanks Betsy...I did it!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

So glad you started this thread Cowgirl!
When I went to bed last night, I was going crazy and wanted to talk to someone about it!
I


Spoiler



was pretty sure George and Izzy were leaving the show but...NEVER expected both of them to leave that way!!


I thought I had seen every episode, but totally missed the 007 handshake thing. Was that from the first episode or something?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Mom of 4...I also must have missed the 007 handshake. Maybe they never showed the handshake in a previous episode and just put it in so


Spoiler



Merridith would know it was George before the audience knew


. I'll have to ask my daughter if she remembers an episode with that handshake. She catches some things that I don't.


Spoiler



Remember when Izzy said when you die you see your soulmate...I assumed it would be Denny when the doors opened but George was her true soulmate


.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

OK, pass the tissues again 

Kathy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Regarding the hand shake ----->


Spoiler



There was no handshake. George was trying to write something earlier in the day. He was not able to do it then or with a pen the second time. He used his finger to spell out 0 0 7 in Mer's hand.... If you recall, he was given the nickname of 007 back in Season 1. Alex referred to him as 007 when they talked about him joining the Army to refresh the viewers memory so we would get it before she yelled out "It's George!".


 <-----


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The 007 and handshake thing goes back to the first episodes:  George is picked to be the first intern to do a surgery and they take bets on how long he takes to botch it.  Here is the rundown: (taken from google)

In the first episode of the series, Burke chose George to do a procedure, an appendectomy. When inverting the stump, george pulled to hard on the strings and wound up tearing the tstrings and making the area around the appendix contaminated. Burke had to step in before the patient went septic and possibly died. Up in the gallery, all the other interns were betting on how long George would last before he had to ask for help. Meredith had george's side but Christina was a nay sayer. When the strings tore she labeled him "007". Alex filled in "Licensed to kill". It relates to the fact that all doctors have to have a license to practice medicine. It also relates to James bond but only in so far as it uses the tagline "Licensed to kill". Meredith brought it up probably because she forgot who came up with the label. After all, this season Meredith did have George do her appendix thus overcoming his nickname.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I cried like a baby...  

I had no idea that


Spoiler



the bus guy was George! I don't want George and Izzy to be gone! I still think there is hope that one of them makes it back...



This week has been too much... first Lost and now Grey's!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't remember anything about the 007 so thanks for clearly that up!!! Yah it was a good week for finale's.  
Now I can get back to reading because until at least the end of September and January for the Lost fans, there will only be reruns and reality shows.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I don't remember anything about the 007 so thanks for clearly that up!!! Yah it was a good week for finale's.
> Now I can get back to reading because until at least the end of September and January for the Lost fans, there will only be reruns and reality shows.


Yes, lots of time now for reading!!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not all re-runs and reality,
new episodes of Army Wives start June 7th!  Can't wait for that to start again!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I was watching last night, my husband passes through the living room, looks at me in tears, shakes his head and walks on.  He knew better than to ask!  

Oh, and McSteamy definitely has my vote for hottest guy!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I watched Grey's last night too. I didn't cry, though (and there are no witnesses who can say otherwise  ).


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Hubby and I both balled. Me, for a good 15 minutes.

Grey's has been my *favorite* show since it aired. It even replaced ER. It kills me to stay up so late I know 9 central isn't too late, but when you're up at 2:30 to go to work it's a killer!



Spoiler



Oh and I blame George on the Chief. He's the one who let him go home early.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I guessed that it was George when he was trying to write the first time...

Plus, they showed everybody but George when they all were talking!  It will be interesting to see where Shonda takes this storyline.  Patrick did say when he was on The View that they all had 2 year contracts which leads me to believe that neither will die, even if they come back as ghosts...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember the license to kill now!  Thanks for the reminder!

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Absolutely AMAZING episode. I just started watching it this season because my sister stayed by me a few months and got me hooked.


Spoiler



I did not see Joe Doe as George coming AT ALL, and my jaw dropped to the floor when it happened.


 And the ending


Spoiler



with George and Izzie in the "elevator"


 was breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK:  I confess; I watched the last 15 minutes 3 more times now (DVR) and I have to say that was the best season finale (on any show) that I've seen in a long, long time.  That is quality tv.  Bailey's breakdown when telling the chief about her husband's ultimatum...great acting.  

Hopefully it was all just an Izzy dream...
We'll see come September.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

sjc said:


> Hopefully it was all just an Izzy dream...
> We'll see come September.


It couldn't have been an Izzy dream because


Spoiler



she would've had no way of knowing George was dying/dead.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

CS said:


> It couldn't have been an Izzy dream because
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


exactly!!!!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok; so I'm grasping at straws here...but 2 major characters.  I love George.  I love the show.
SO...Let's think of ways that the writers could keep them both; if they really wanted to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps because


Spoiler



they're both dying, they're seeing each other in the elevator? But still have a chance to get off?



Betsy


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Mom of 4...I also must have missed the 007 handshake. Maybe they never showed the handshake in a previous episode and just put it in so
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That part reallly got to me.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a spoiler before I even watched the 2 hour finale. Someone, one of the writers or producers told people


Spoiler



two cast members were leaving the show.


 He was surprised that people were upset that he said that.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perhaps because
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm with you Betsy!!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

In regards to the bus thing


Spoiler



I was thinking that George needing a "new" face was a good way to write TR Knight off without getting rid of the George character. Plus the injuries sustained in the accident are prob. enough to get him out of the whole army thing.


----------



## georgiamae (Apr 30, 2009)

This is the only show that I must see, even if I have to DVR it. Was'nt it the best last week! I hate when the season is over and I don't get to see it for so long. I loved all of them but Issy and George both wanted out of the show so I am afriad this really is the end for them. Although rla1996 brings up a perfect point about how they could bring back George. 
With the way Kathren (Issy) was bad mouthing the show and writing in real life I think it is good she was writen out. I really liked her on the show but to be that ungreatful to the people that made you that famous just gets me.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> In regards to the bus thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wow...you're good! I would never have thought of that one.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> In regards to the bus thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I hope that doesn't happen. It would be a terrible idea. I hate it on other shows, and it'd be even worse and cheesier this way.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

CS said:


> I hope that doesn't happen. It would be a terrible idea. I hate it on other shows, and it'd be even worse and cheesier this way.


I don't like that either...too much like day time soap operas where characters never die and always come back. I also hate when they do the "it was a dream".


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

I finally got to watch it yesterday and it was SO good. (I would have watched it sooner, but my inlaws had been here for an extended vacation. It was SO nice to get my house back!) I loved Christina in this episode.


Spoiler



When she told Meredith "I think I'm going to hug you", I laughed.


 Her character has changed and grown SO much this year. I also loved


Spoiler



"the wedding"


.

As for the ending,


Spoiler



I think it might be like it was when Meredith "died". She was in limbo, saw people, etc, but decided to go back. I'm thinking one of them will come back. I REALLY don't think they will kill of both of them.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I don't like that either...too much like day time soap operas where characters never die and always come back. I also hate when they do the "it was a dream".


or the Star Trek "alternate timeline"


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I wanted it to be like the cast of friends...all for one and one for all.  They started together and ended together.  Oh well, I'm slowly getting over it.  What a finale though.  Best in a long time.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Although it still doesn't answer any questions.

http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/tr-knight-checks-out-of-greys-anatomy--412


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Shonda and Betsy do an official podcast that you can subscribe to on iTunes. They come on the Friday after each show and really give good insight as to why things happen the way they do.  No new episodes until next season, but some of the back ones may be interesting because they discuss so much "back story" for the show.

My daughter and I live 1 1/2 hours apart but watch the show "together" every week and talk on our phones during commercials.  Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> My daughter and I live 1 1/2 hours apart but watch the show "together" every week and talk on our phones during commercials. Can't wait to see what happens.


Aaaawwww. How sweet. My daughter is 25 minutes away and calls if she needs money and comes home if she is out of clean undies and needs my washer and dryer.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

It's official that TR Knight is leaving Grey's. You all probably knew that already. Maybe they'll try better to keep Katherine Heigl's outcome secret. 

http://www.greysanatomyinsider.com/categories/cast-news/tr-knight/


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm actually hoping for a few new characters this year to spice things up.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Although it still doesn't answer any questions.
> 
> http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/tr-knight-checks-out-of-greys-anatomy--412


Whoops. I'm a little slow. I guess it helps if I actually sleep at night if I want to function the next day.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Apparently Katherine Heigl (Izzy) will be staying on the show after all...at least for awhile.  Not at all realistic with melanoma in that advanced state but we'll see how the storyline goes.


----------

